# 16th century classical composers that use dissonance more and better?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay any composer wrothe motets similar to Nicolas Gombert after this cd executed by beauty farm simply called Motets, i like the rich polyphonic chromatism and dissonance of this and the ensemble is top notch.

I will order the Jacobus Vaet complete sacred work 4 cd box set it look full of interesting motets, than what should i seek of this century, what are the master of complex dissonance exceptt Lassus i already know this guys.Bur among the flemish school are there other amazing composer what about netherland....since it's close and last question did Gombert had pupil are followers that emulated is sound or kraftmanship or similar composers?

What are your most have classical composer of this era , that i dont know of , that is ?, if you follow my posts.

I was intrigued by Cristobal de Morales and Jacob clemens non Papa, but someone told me they were not that bold and daring or use a fairly good amount of precious polyphonic dissonance in there motets... 

So TC menbers and musicologists please help me find dazzling incredible composer of this era.
Your pal the profundis

:tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Have you listened to Willaert? A contemporary of Gombert and Clemens not-the-pope. The Ensemble Singer Pur has a recording of Willaert's motets and madrigals that is well done.

A sample:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes Willaert is amazing GreenManba, love his works, have a nice day


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm interested in this question as well. Gombert must have been influential but I haven't found anything truly similar or as good, Gombert seems to tower above his peers.

I remember reading that a writer from that time considered Gombert's use of dissonance unmatched. Perhaps one's best bet is to seek out more Gombert. Beauty Farm has already recorded another Gombert album fortunately (reportedly "coming soon").

Almost forgot: Manchicourt is of that generation and very compex and worth seeking out, but hard to find recordings of. He has his cult of fans and there are some glowing reviews of his stuff floating around.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

_Tonigh i was so angry i spill my anger loud yelling trought the wall toward my neighbor and i wa outside and then curse these neighbor whit a multitude of f*** y*** my french canadian not quebecer elderly woman south neighbor see this and was angry at them and i guess she give them hell for what they did to me i had no complaint today and i would lisen to volume at 20 than gradually to 23 -25 on a scale of 75, i guess my next door neighbor were mad about what happen to me, and took my side and i got revenge
strange enought we did not see them today, there hidding or they vanished out of town._

So i thanks my neighbors for taking my side for once, they were outrage by what they did to me, i was angry beyond words.
Now i feel better releived someone give them hell for me...justice has been served

Than on whit the music, iwish tosays tthis is one of my most interresting post i done so far about classical music and dissonance, and yes Manchicourt woaw i have the two cd now pau van nevel and brabant ensemble there awesome,
great composer very dissonant very complex wonderfull contrepoint, very nice .But i seek more underground dissonance of
franco-flemish subject. What is worth checking out that may appel to me.


----------

